# apple to make digital point and shoot cameras



## pakosouthpark (Jun 1, 2012)

So as everyone knows Apple has a lot of followers and their products are indeed quite 'cool'!
If Apple entered in the photography/camera business it would steal a lot of costumers from another big photography brands like canon and etc. and that's why I'm posting this. do you think that would happen?

have a look here: http://www.macrumors.com/2012/05/31/apple-working-on-standalone-point-and-shoot-digital-camera/

they are not entering the DSLR market though.


----------



## cliffwang (Jun 1, 2012)

pakosouthpark said:


> So as everyone knows Apple has a lot of followers and their products are indeed quite 'cool'!
> If Apple entered in the photography/camera business it would steal a lot of costumers from another big photography brands like canon and etc. and that's why I'm posting this. do you think that would happen?
> 
> have a look here: http://www.macrumors.com/2012/05/31/apple-working-on-standalone-point-and-shoot-digital-camera/
> ...



I don't think Apple will get into DSLR market. All Apple product must be easy to use, so it could cover most of its users. Apple's marketing is smart and clear. Unfortunately, Apple's product is not my style.


----------



## aznable (Jun 2, 2012)

wwwoooowwwwWWW....seriously can be a threat for all...jst because there are a lot of revenues in PaS


----------



## stilscream (Jun 2, 2012)

Finally, apple invented the digital camera. This will make life easier, because film is just tedious and expensive to develop. I think I will buy the 2gb, 5MP camera for only $500. Bow before almighty Apple. 

Personally, I think it will affect the sheep that think everything apple must be better, because it is more expensive, but not for dslr users. In ten years, maybe they might be competing seriously with Canikon, but I doubt they will right off the bat.


----------



## DB (Jun 5, 2012)

stilscream said:


> Finally, apple invented the digital camera. This will make life easier, because film is just tedious and expensive to develop. I think I will buy the 2gb, 5MP camera for only $500. Bow before almighty Apple.
> 
> Personally, I think it will affect the sheep that think everything apple must be better, because it is more expensive, but not for dslr users. In ten years, maybe they might be competing seriously with Canikon, but I doubt they will right off the bat.



Don't know if they really want to, but if they did, Apple Inc. could buy 100% of Nikon tomorrow for 'cash', or they could acquire more than 50% of Canon with the US$26 Billion Cash sitting on their balance sheet. Apple has a market value today of $526 billion vs $49 billion for Canon, in short, the stock market says they're worth ten times what it would cost to buy all of Canon. Now knowing Apple's track record, they'd just buy up the best sensor technology from Sony (like Nikon did with the D800), drop a couple of billion on R&D (hire some of the top designers/technicians from Canon or Nikon - offer them stock options), manufacture in China like the iPhone/iPad unlike Canon or Nikon, so they could produce higher volumes, faster and a lot cheaper....then to cap it all, they'd allow 3rd party software companies like Magic Lantern complete access to their code and hey presto... free downloadable firmware updates for your digital camera. 

Then it would only be a matter of time before they moved up the digital ladder to DSLRs, then FF. As a Canon user, I don't want Apple to enter the picture, especially since their track record is new product every year not 3-4 years like Canon.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 5, 2012)

pakosouthpark said:


> So as everyone knows Apple has a lot of followers and their products are indeed quite 'cool'!
> If Apple entered in the photography/camera business it would steal a lot of costumers from another big photography brands like canon and etc. and that's why I'm posting this. do you think that would happen?
> 
> have a look here: http://www.macrumors.com/2012/05/31/apple-working-on-standalone-point-and-shoot-digital-camera/
> ...


 
Some of the very first point and shoot digital cameras were sold by Apple, but were made by Kodak and Fujifilm. I used to own one.

Apple's idea of a digital camera that needed a Mac to operate flopped, and they got out of the business in about three years. They were dropped by the Visionary Steve Jobs when he came back to apple along with the laserwriter. None of those things had a future  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_QuickTake


----------



## keithfullermusic (Jun 5, 2012)

stilscream said:


> Finally, apple invented the digital camera. This will make life easier, because film is just tedious and expensive to develop. I think I will buy the 2gb, 5MP camera for only $500. Bow before almighty Apple.
> 
> Personally, I think it will affect the sheep that think everything apple must be better, because it is more expensive, but not for dslr users. In ten years, maybe they might be competing seriously with Canikon, but I doubt they will right off the bat.



Are people with iPads sheep? I think it's clearly the best tablet out there. I'm not sure if there is even a noteworthy competitor. Are people who buy iPhones sheep? It is arguably the best smart phone on the market and the price is comparable to other leading brands. Are people who buy iPod touches sheep? They are clearly the best mp3 players on the market and reasonably priced. Am I a sheep for spending $2,000 on a 27" better than HD screen with 12gbs or RAM with operating systems that cost $30 and can downloaded and installed in about 20 minutes?

If Apple makes a point and shoot you better believe it will completely punish and offer features that no other competitors can even come close to. If you think it is overpriced then I don't know what to tell you. Just don't buy it, but your blanket statement that Apple consumers are all sheep that will pay anything for crap is absurd.


----------



## pwp (Jun 6, 2012)

Apple have had a fairly respectable point and shoot for some time. The camera on my iPhone 4Gs is better than most point & shoots I've owned in the past. And it has passable video, fine for magic moments with kids or dogs. And it has the huge advantage of always being there in your pocket.

PW


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 6, 2012)

i got a heads up about the specs this is CR4

it will be 50MP
all your photos will go straight to the icloud you wont be able to put a memory card in the camera
(they may release an ove priced adapter at a later date to allow a memory card to be inserted but it's functionality will be heavily crippled
they will charge you to download your photos and you will only be able to download to a maximum of 5 devices
the copyright of your images will be the property of apple to use anyway they see fit.
siri will keep annoying you by criticising your exposure and composition decisions
it will be shiny with the least practical and lowest grip surface texture they can find
hello kitty cases will be available 1 week after release


----------



## pwp (Jun 6, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> i got a heads up about the specs this is CR4
> 
> it will be 50MP
> all your photos will go straight to the icloud you wont be able to put a memory card in the camera
> ...



Hah! You hilarious cynic. Hmm, but a running commentary from Siri could be interesting...

PW


----------



## DJL329 (Jun 6, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> i got a heads up about the specs this is CR4
> 
> it will be 50MP
> all your photos will go straight to the icloud you wont be able to put a memory card in the camera
> ...



You forgot to mention the non-replaceable battery.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 6, 2012)

DJL329 said:


> You forgot to mention the non-replaceable battery.



great catch! that one is [CR5]


----------



## spinworkxroy (Jun 6, 2012)

Just because it's Apple, it's going to sell like hotcakes…doesnt matter how bad it is or how good…specs and features aren't important…just the brand...


----------



## e-d0uble (Jun 6, 2012)

whoops, I clicked on this topic because I thought it read "apple headquarters destroyed by fire". Silly me.


----------



## robbymack (Jun 6, 2012)

and they will call it the iPhone 5


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 6, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> DJL329 said:
> 
> 
> > You forgot to mention the non-replaceable battery.
> ...


 
I think the battery is a CR2


----------



## Jotho (Jun 6, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> i got a heads up about the specs this is CR4
> 
> it will be 50MP
> all your photos will go straight to the icloud you wont be able to put a memory card in the camera
> ...



That is a good one! Adding to that, they would also introduce a new file format that is only compatible with Apple products so you can never enjoy the pictures on your PC or move them physically on a USB memory. The camera will freeze every three weeks or so (like my ipad) and the only way to get it back to life is to reset it connected to your laptop through itunes to upgrade to the latest OS/firmware where you automatically will get a number of features that you don't want or need (but that Apple thinks you should have) and the whole thing will be slower and slower every time you do it. It won't function above 20 degrees centigrade or below 5 degrees centigrade. Oh, if you forget the password for the icloud access you can forget about your pics because Apple won't help you with reset. To top it off it will have features like a 150 USD P&S but cost 450.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Jun 6, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> siri will keep annoying you by criticising your exposure



Note the quote saying "today's cameras confuse users with way too many options based on legacy concepts - ISO, aperture and shutter speed hugely impact images ... Apple could disrupt the camera market with a simpler device that produces pro-quality results, continuing the instant photography mission of Polaroid's Edwin Land ..."

Apple is going to get rid of the legacy concept of exposure, so how could siri criticize it?


----------



## Jotho (Jun 6, 2012)

Ellen Schmidtee said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > siri will keep annoying you by criticising your exposure
> ...



With a loose statement like that I think you would need to elaborate. Please let us know more about what you claim are legacy concepts. Apple do can sell mediocre products at premium prices, but I think even them would find this impossible. You are likely to see integrated proprietary products that ties the end user even closer to the rest of their product lines - consumer products for the sheep.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jun 6, 2012)

I could almost see this as a possibility if they buy up Lytro. Personally, I think whoever came up with using that tube design should be hurt. Severely. But I could see Apple taking that technology, and then making a very simple P&S or integrating it into a phone/tablet. It's that whole Apple do something really focus. Since you don't have to worry about the 'focus' all that much, it'd be much faster taking photos instead of that whole contrast detect focus. Plus, they could add Apps onto it. Imagine Instagram direction operating with that to produce hyper-focal faux HDR + Sepia! I want one!


----------



## preppyak (Jun 6, 2012)

It'd be weird to see Apple entering a market they are subsequently squashing by producing P+S level results with their iPhones. Why have two devices when one does 95% of what you need. I could see them producing an upper level iPhone, where the iPhone 5 does normal stuff, and the slightly larger iPhone 5+ (or 5X if we want to take the Canon Rumors route) that allows you to operate it like a P+S as well.

And the iPhones already get rid of the concepts of exposure; there's no Av or Tv mode, you press a button and a picture happens. No modes, no settings, just a picture. I think they'd do very well at the low end of the market, pretty much destroy the <$200 P+S's, as they have with mp3 players.


----------

